# Super Convertible ID [no tags] + Spark Chasing



## burntrim (Feb 25, 2020)

Greetings from below 32 land!
Can someone name the unit pictured here? Motor designation? The tag has been removed. L something?
Well after some cleaning I got a spark....or at least a little shock when accidentally leaned against wire end!
Will try starting next day over 39 degrees!

All commenters welcome!







[/ATTACH]


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum burntrim. I believe the L is a high speed, the LI is the intermediate speed and the LS is the slow speed. The L8 transmission, from what I have read, has all the speeds. I think the L8 is also a manual start version of the Super Convertible.
Check here for a bit of reading. You may be able to pin it down thru the selection of manuals.
https://www.gravelymanuals.com/docs/walkers/index.html


----------



## burntrim (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks pogobill
Copied the manual last year and maybe will look again but they are light of information...basically basic.
Are you a Walt Kelly fan? Just tried looking up a quote which I thought was Pogo but now unsure having not found it> "There's no guvment like no guvment"....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL, I did read Walt Kelly years ago. My Pogo handle originated at a gold mine in Alaska, with the same name... some 25 or 30 years ago!


----------

